# Singer 888 knitting machine....



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I just love this forum! Thanks to you guys, I am saving looots of money but also got me another machine. Like someone said, they are like rabbits!!!
Not sure if it is a winner yet.
It is Singer 888 knitting machine and it has ribber. and I just got it on ebay for 202 dollars.
It is old "new", never used, in box and lucky enough, seller is just few miles down the road!
Reason why I got it? There is just no info about them and I don't even know the gauge on it. But it has a ribber.
If nothing, I can learn to use the ribber on cheap machine before I splurge-if necessary on something expensive.
So I went from wanting Passap e6 to this and I am eying the Brother 260 E.
I figure, this way I'll have three different sizes for little money(including my KX 350).
I can learn and I can always pass them on.....
I found little info here and on the web about this 888, perhaps it is smaller gauge. And it was mentioned that other company took over Singer and it was sold under different name, specially in Europe.
So if there is anybody who has this one, can you let me know if I got a winner or not?
Yey, happy me!!!!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Would you be able to post a picture? Congratulations!! Welcome to the KM Addiction Club !! VBG!!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Addiction? More like obsession! And having slight OCD doesn't help!
My boyfriend asked me if I collect machines b/c I got all those sewing machines from my drapery busines too which I BTW am trying to get back too after 10 years. After my son's death.......
But I don't smoke or drink or party(borring right?) so I can have one or two KM or five-I'm sure I'll end up with more in few years!!!
I just won the auction couple of hours ago so either I'll pick it up on my day off or they deliver.
Here is the link for ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181437695855?_trksid=p2059210.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#ht_698wt_969

If the whole link doesn't work, there is the item number so you can look at it.
I will get you more info after I get it.
Need to find my digital camera and charge it!


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

I googled Knitmaster 888 and found an earlier post on KP that states that this machine is the same as a Knitmaster 302.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You'll definitely need a new sponge bar for the main bed machine, and maybe the ribber if it has one. It may have a plastic bar in the ribber, instead of a spongebar, and that will suffice for most knitting.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I'll wait and see.
The KX 350 I got few monys ago was 30 years old "new" and knits like a dream with original sponge. I did buy new one just in case but didn't need it yet.
I hope that there will be paperwork in box and it will say when and where it was made. For what I know, that machine can be 80 years old!?!?
Will it fall apart with first use? 
I got it more or less out of curiosity and maybe it will be vintage treasure.
It looked shiny in the pictures. 
I will ask them how they stored it all the years.She is the original owner and I can't belive the someone would keep it this long!
I'll get it on monday!


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

If you hit the SEARCH button at the top of this page( singer 888) there is information on how to get free manual, and other helpful info


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

My KX350 doesn't have a sponge bar!?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your new to you machine looks like a beauty


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

KX 350 Free Manual for it here-http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-kx350-user-guide-guide.html
Very handy knitting machine 7 gauge.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I am going to pick up the machine at 3 on monday.
Spoke with the gentleman over the phone. He thinks that it is about 48 years old!!!!
But he said it is a beauty and it was in storage and garrage all these years. He said they always had intention on using it but it didn't hapen.
He said there is the paperwork and MANUAL, which I can make copies and offer on ebay too!
One thing he did, and I'm sure it is a mistake, he put on ebay unpaid item and they opened case agains me.
We have agreement, he said cash on delivery/pick up is fine.
I have emails through ebay to proove it!
I better write something on paper and have him sign it, just in case!!!!
Oh, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

peppered said:


> Addiction? More like obsession! And having slight OCD doesn't help!
> My boyfriend asked me if I collect machines b/c I got all those sewing machines from my drapery busines too which I BTW am trying to get back too after 10 years. After my son's death.......
> But I don't smoke or drink or party(borring right?) so I can have one or two KM or five-I'm sure I'll end up with more in few years!!!
> I just won the auction couple of hours ago so either I'll pick it up on my day off or they deliver.
> ...


In the third picture on the eBay listing what is the bit in the middle for (it looks like the bubble on a spirit level)


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm thinking that If you pay the seller directly and not through Ebay's forced transaction method PayPal doesn't get their transaction fee. The seller has to release that "knick" against you somehow I think.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I have no idea what the "bubble" is.
I'll know in few hours.
And I really think that the unpaid thing hapened by mistake.
I am dealing with elderly and I contacted ebay and him so in few hours it should be resolved.
I will make him sign paper that will document that it was paid so it should cover me. They would go after him.
But from now on, Paypal payments only.
I am old fool and tend to believe people.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

O.K. guys. I just got home with the machine and it is absolute treasure!There isn't any dust on it or rust. The case has some scuffs but it is 48! years old, made 1966, never taken out of the box or used.Same for the ribber.
It has all original papers-instructions/manual. A-Z.
The only thing I noticed, when I push needles out, they have some slight "build up",it isn't rusty, it just feel little like maybe old oil dried up so I will clean it. And there is one needle slighly bent but the carriage glides nicely.
It has box full of parts and things.
I will take pics as soon as I get around to it.
I am so happy!!!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I had to take a nap, since I didn't sleep all night!All the excitment.
"In the third picture on the eBay listing what is the bit in the middle for (it looks like the bubble on a spirit level)"
It seems to be some indicator. When I turn the knobs,it has red line and moves either left or right.
I am charging camera and need to find a spot where I can keep it for now so it is not in the way. There is lots of stuff and it is heavy-all metal. 
Seems small gauge maybe 4 mm? 
The cleaning will take me some time. I have no idea how to get to that sponge bar or change the bent needle. I need to read those books. It is built solid.
I guess little every day after work will have it done eventually.
And I named the machine "Izzy"!
When I carried it in, my GS was little too happy and jumping so I told her "easy" as I didn't want to drop anything.
I feel after 48years, the machine deserves name. For what I know it might have some "soul".
When I picked it up I asked how much was the original price and the gentleman told me about 85 dollars.
They just stored it all those years. Amazing!
His wife is very ill and I feel kind of special that I got this machine. It is a rare find.
I am very thankful for having it.
Sorry about the long post.............


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

peppered said:


> I had to take a nap, since I didn't sleep all night!All the excitment.
> "In the third picture on the eBay listing what is the bit in the middle for (it looks like the bubble on a spirit level)"
> It seems to be some indicator. When I turn the knobs,it has red line and moves either left or right.
> I am charging camera and need to find a spot where I can keep it for now so it is not in the way. There is lots of stuff and it is heavy-all metal.
> ...


I'm sure once you have read the manual done the cleaning, replaced the sponge bar and had a little play, you and Izzy will be turning out amazing projects. Have fun - even on the dark days when nothing seems to go right there will always be the sunshine ones where you finish something that is amazing.........I'm still waiting patiently for the sunshine ones lol


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Granny Hills,right now I have 7 WIPs and I told myself I finish them off first before I start w/the new machine.Otherwise we all know what hapens!
I work 6 daysa week too and if I have luck this afternoon, I'll get the 260. I really need to get organize here now, it starting to look like a storage here. I'm switching to new laptop and so there is also all sorts of other equipment here plus my 4 commercial sewing machines and 12 foot cutting table.
I need a vaccation!
But I can't really wait to learn "Izzy".It is the ribber-my first that will be challenging for me,
I want to start making socks for my friends.


----------



## carolinajw (May 26, 2015)

Hi Peppered,
I too won an Ebay auction for a Singer 888. So happy to be getting it soon. Would love to hear if you have any tips on using it. Thanks.


----------

